# ways to blow up your muzzleloader



## Eddy M. (May 2, 2011)

CVA video showing what happens when you screw-up loading your muzzleloader  --- well worth 8 minutes of your time     eddy m   ------    http://www.cva.com/dangerous-loading-practices.php


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Great link. Man they messed up some nice hardware to illustrate those points.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 2, 2011)

sure destroyed some fine guns


----------



## killitgrillit (May 2, 2011)

Don't use 3f in a rifle!!!! funny, I've been shooting 3f in my muzzleloader for years.


----------



## j_seph (May 2, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Starwarrior (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.
Good for a newbie (like me) to see this.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 13, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Don't use 3f in a rifle!!!! funny, I've been shooting 3f in my muzzleloader for years.



I've used 3F myself in the past - ( not but once or twice) - but this makes me wonder if Iwas just lucky and not had a problem-- hate to ruin a good pair of jeans and undies


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 14, 2011)

Best to follow the manufacturers advice. My manuals all list 3f loads.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 14, 2011)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Best to follow the manufacturers advice. My manuals all list 3f loads.



Yep, same here....including one of CVA's earlier models. 3F is recommended for .50 cal and smaller calibers.


----------



## Supercracker (May 14, 2011)

I've used FFFG in my .50 Express rifle. No problems so far, it packs a WALLOP on both ends, but no problems.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (May 14, 2011)

I believe they are talking about above 50 cal.


----------



## Danny Roberts (May 14, 2011)

*Thanks for the link*

Everyone who hunts with a muzzleloader should watch this video.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BigBlack (May 16, 2011)

When they said 120 gr of a pistol powder I knew it would be ugly.


----------



## georgia357 (May 16, 2011)

Starwarrior said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> Good for a newbie (like me) to see this.



+1  I'm also a newbie, just getting started in muzzleloading and really appreciated the link.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 17, 2011)

I kinda wish he would have shown the proper way to check and see if it's loaded by using the rod to check bore depth and how to pull a bullet safely.  

I never was much on showing folks the wrong way to do something, but it does show you what can go wrong, if you have your head inserted where it shouldn't be...

For all you new guys, be sure you read, listen, watch and UNDERSTAND before something bad happens.  

Good luck to all.


----------



## billy336 (May 17, 2011)

Just showed my bride to be this video, with an understanding to not mess with my stuff


----------



## Eddy M. (May 18, 2011)

Remember that WOODY'S  has MANY experiencer muzzle-loader hunters and RE-loaders-- don't be afraid to ask us for advice or help---- always use published data from your firearm company and the company that makes your powder as your first reference ( many are free) -- match the powder load to the weight of the bullet as advised by the maker of the gun --- just because Mr.XXX loads a certain load in his gun doesn't mean it's safe in your gun use your brain and be safe and alive   --- and  take a friend hunting sometime


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (May 19, 2011)

amen Eddy!!!


----------



## RickD (May 20, 2011)

I shoot 3 f alot in my smaller caliber rifles


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about ML season. Good to get some great advice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 20, 2011)

Never show a woman a foolproof way of collecting your life insurance.


----------



## FOLES55 (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the video


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2011)

Never show a woman a foolproof way of collecting your life insurance. 

 She can't if you follow the advice in the video.


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 3, 2011)

My gosh, that would hurt!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 3, 2011)

Been using FFFg in both .45 and .50 for years ( since back in early 60's ) and it shoots more accurate than FFg. My booklet says you can use either. Load for accuracy with caution and never go wrong. Be macho and load too heavy and see the END results firsthand.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 3, 2011)

Black Powder season is coming soon     CHECK THIS ONE OUT


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> Never show a woman a foolproof way of collecting your life insurance.



.... and my ex wondered why I wouldn't teach her how to shoot my pistol.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually find it rather soothing to know that the wife can defend herself if need be.

Of course when I thought I might teach her to shoot a handgun I set a milk jug out in the yard and she plugged it dead center with the first round... her dad apparently did well enough in that department.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great video.  I'm going to go give my rifles a hug now.


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheeew Im glad they dont sell pistol powder at walmart for a better deal had no clue there was a diff. Yall deffinatly need to imbed this video and blow it up so every one will see. Thinkin bout the tape on the end of all my barrels too.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 19, 2011)

That's awesome. It didn't take long to go through about $1500.00 worth of firearms. I think out of the first three. I would have rather been holding onto the Knight.
     Think about a dirt dobber  plugging the end of your barrel.
I had some get inside my truck and start building a nest, and it was only parked for about 8 hours.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 19, 2011)

cool video.  If your a newbie find someone experienced to supervise your first loads, lots of stuff you can do wrong without knowing.  Plenty of books to read on it, but no substitute for hands on supervised training.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 19, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> That's awesome. It didn't take long to go through about $1500.00 worth of firearms. I think out of the first three. I would have rather been holding onto the Knight.
> Think about a dirt dobber  plugging the end of your barrel.
> I had some get inside my truck and start building a nest, and it was only parked for about 8 hours.



A balloon over the end of the barrel looks silly, but solves that problem and keeps water out on rainy days.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 24, 2011)




----------

